# Can i convert my Indian motorcycle License to Dubai Motorcycle license



## sujaymallesh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I have got an offer in Dubai and would be moving in couple of months. I currently hold a valid Indian license to ride a motorccycle in India. If i have to ride around in Duabi should apply for a fresh Motorcycle License or would my Indian Drivers License be helpdful in any ways.

Note : I am driving and riding for more than 10 years.

Thanks
Sujay


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nope. Your Indian license counts for nothing. You would need to take lessons and pass a driving test. It is an expensive and time consuming process, and unfortunately there isn't a way around it for Indians.


----------



## swad (Nov 21, 2012)

sujaymallesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got an offer in Dubai and would be moving in couple of months. I currently hold a valid Indian license to ride a motorccycle in India. If i have to ride around in Duabi should apply for a fresh Motorcycle License or would my Indian Drivers License be helpdful in any ways.
> 
> ...


Dear, to get a 2 wheel license is not a big deal in UAE! So start early, u 'll get it quickly!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

swad said:


> Dear, to get a 2 wheel license is not a big deal in UAE! So start early, u 'll get it quickly!


It's no big deal failing your driving test an average of 15 times and getting smacked in the back of the head for the smallest of mistakes. I've seen that happen!

As rsinner has already mentioned, an Indian license counts for nothing so it doesn't matter that you've been riding/driving for more than 10 years. It's one thing to cruise around in a 100cc Yamaha on streets where 60kmph is the top speed and another thing being chased by a 4x4 driven by an angry/frustrated person with no respect for another person's life.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

However, seeing as you do already have a bike license 'I think' you might get away with having to do less than the mandatory 30 lessons required. Al Ahli are very good as a school, as them for advice. The lessons and tests have changed a lot in recent years and you have to do a 3 stage test, the 1st two stages in the school, followed by the road test and a theory test.

Personally although 30 lessons seems a lot, they're only 30 mins long and you can lump them together and do a couple of hours at a time. What terrifies me, is that unlike other countries where newly passed people are restricted on the engine size you can ride, here as soon as you've passed you can go out and ride something ridiculous.

ETA a just did a bit of research for you and if your license is between 2-5 years then it's 30 lessons, but given you're is over 10 years you would only have to do 20.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

If you have been driving a bike for 10 years you should get a license easier then others... the trick is to be confident during the test... that worked for me at least... Good luck!!


----------



## swad (Nov 21, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> It's no big deal failing your driving test an average of 15 times and getting smacked in the back of the head for the smallest of mistakes. I've seen that happen!
> 
> As rsinner has already mentioned, an Indian license counts for nothing so it doesn't matter that you've been riding/driving for more than 10 years. It's one thing to cruise around in a 100cc Yamaha on streets where 60kmph is the top speed and another thing being chased by a 4x4 driven by an angry/frustrated person with no respect for another person's life.


I know two three guys, they got their license on second n third attempt, but this 15 times failure u mentioned also for two wheel license?


----------



## sujaymallesh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys... really appreaciate your help 

I have another question now. Can I apply for Car and Bike licence both at the same time? If I do so will I save some money and time?

Thanks
Sujay


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can, but you'll have to go through the same process and do 20 car lessons, test, etc as well. I would say what is your priority.


----------

